# Need help with my first transfers



## LEVELMAN1 (Oct 28, 2011)

Ok, just got my press, cut up 2 plastisol transfers in fourths, got it work good on #'s 6, 7, 8, press does not want to lock after turning the pressure up. heat is at 390, time at 14 seconds this worked for the last 3 cut ups on an OLD t-shirt. 
Took a full size transfer (a wolf and pup) on a new 100% cotton shirt. when the timer went off, I lifted the lid and tried to peel the paper back and it was REAL hard to peel and started leaving some of the transfer on the paper. I tried to press again (thinking that longer time) and the same thing, I went ahead and peeled the paper and the center came off with the paper. 
Can I be pressing TOO hard? I wouldn't think so, but then again, the auto catch won't catch. 
The inst. say 385 F, Is it too hot at 390? It was REAL hard to peel,,
I went to 14 seconds because on the cut ups, it didn't look like it wanted to stay on the shirt, so I thought more time?
Any info would be appreciated. 
I realize that it will take practice, and I'm not trying to push it, just wondered if anyone KNEW what I've done wrong. 
(P.S. I'm not tight, it's just that the prints look so nice I hate to waste them


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Okay Level, two things for you:

Pressure knob, when you say you applied pressure, did you turn the pressure knob Clockwise or Counter Clockwise

Rub the transfer with Squeegie. Mainly on the edges. 

To increase pressure you have to turn the Pressure knob clockwise. Sounds like you turned it the wrong way.


----------



## LEVELMAN1 (Oct 28, 2011)

turned it clockwise to tighten it, but the auto clamp won't hold, so I loosened it, still won't hold. seems like the center is sticking to the paper. tried dif temps 380-395, 11-14 seconds, still having problems with the center. will try squeegie. any other suggestions in case this don't work
have gone through 9 transfers so far  I'll go through 100 if I have to, but they are so nice I hate to waste them


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

The Auto Clamp is Magnetic. Do you hear it Clicking? It's Electro Magnetic, so as electricity is applied it will Magnatize. Once the press is done or timed out, the Magnet will release. 

If the Auto Clamp as you call it won't hold, how are you pressing it? Are you holding it for 14 seconds? 

Without buringing yourself, make sure the wires are connected from the handle back to the control box. Don't touch anything just look.


----------



## LEVELMAN1 (Oct 28, 2011)

Yeah, I'm holding it. It was working. I clamped it down on several pressings, then I adusted it because they weren't sticking, I clamped it down to press the bare shirt, put the transfer on it, and it hasn't clamped since, even though I loosened it a bit afterwards. Can I have TOO much pressure?


----------



## LEVELMAN1 (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm sure, (I should say I hope and believe) it's not the equipment. I'm a complete newbie, my wife however did this years ago on "panama jack" shirts. She doen't know what to do either.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

LEVELMAN1 said:


> heat is at 390, time at 14 seconds
> 
> the auto catch won't catch.


I had to dig through your other posts to figure out what kind of press you have.

On my press (different brand than yours), I press a button to change the mode so I can set the heat and timer, if I don't return to the ready mode the auto lock won't function. Is it possible you are in the wrong mode? Also, when I'm in the temperature mode it displays the temperature setting, not the temp of the press... could that have happened on your press? If so, your press may not be hot enough.

On the transfers... more heat, more pressure does not always work and can make it worse. It sounds like you've already experimented and are still having issues. The only time I've had trouble peeling the paper is if I waited too long (transfer cools too much) so it may be that your press is not reaching the right temp.


----------



## LEVELMAN1 (Oct 28, 2011)

Rick, thanks for your help, after going through about 10 transfers, 3 new shirts and several old ones, I gave up about 11:00 or so After reading your post, and thinking about it, it did seem as though it got worse on the last two transfers, (I had cut the heat up and the time). They were REAL HARD to peel. I didn't wait long at all, just enough time to slide the tray out and start peeling. I have no teflon sheets or pads, just the teflon upper platen and the rubber pad on the bottom. 
As far as the auto-lock goes, I'm still in the dark. It worked a couple of times, then stopped. The timer on mine won't work unless you're in the right mode, so I don't think that is it. I'm just going to have to play with it some more. I am convinced it is a good press, (Thanks again Ed!!), the transfers appear to be good, so it's GOT to me human error After all, I'm just a dumb ol' hillbilly from the NC mnts. by Cherokee. HAHAHAHA I'm just tickled to death to finally get it and to be able to start. I think I'll try less pressure, less heat AND less time, and increase each gradually.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Yeah I had one batch of transfers that I had to drop the heat by 25 degrees for them to peel reliably. Thankfully most of the time I can get away with the default settings. If you figure it out, let us know.


----------



## LEVELMAN1 (Oct 28, 2011)

LOWER temp. hadn't thought of that. It seems as though, the ones with just wording on them come out good. no problems, but the bigger pictures are getting LITTLE holes in them.??? Do you think lower temp settings might them?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Mark, I would contact Ed of Proworld if that's where you got it from. If I remember, I'll read the instructions again on mine to see if Wormil's comment is the same with our Presses. 

Mine worked the first time, but I've had three or four presses in my life time. I know I first changed the Celcius to Fehrenheit, then changed the temp to what I wanted it to heat up too. Last was the Dwell time. I then had to wait for about 15 minutes or more for it to heat up to the tempature. Then Bam, we pressed our first shirts.


----------



## LEVELMAN1 (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Paul, I've been in contact with Ed, ALL day, bless his heart. I know I've probably aggravated him to death I'm still having problems with some of the transfers. I'm trying to do patriotic (American Day Tee-Shirts) and wildlife. The only ones I am comfortable with are the ones like "Nope, you can keep the change" "Don't tread on me" "I'll keep my money,etc." 
After hours of adjusting, e-mailing Ed, wasting 11 shirts, countless transfers, I still can't get the nicer ones to work, Like the "Free Spirit" eagle, any of the wolves, basically any of the big full pictures, EXCEPT the ones of three bears, those are put on a white "backing", for some reason and are thicker, and rubbery after pressing. 
Could my press be reading HOTTER? If so, would that do it. I've had it everywhere from 385-400, dif. times at each temp. dif. pressure at each of the other settings. 
Without someone telling me I may be TOO HOT, I'm afraid to try any thing different.
One thing I am almost positive about, IT IS NOT THE PRESS, OR TRANSFERS. Proworld so far, has been great, and although I do not know anything about what I'm doing, I can tell that the transfers are not old, and the press is BETTER than I expected.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Mark, where did you get the transfers from, and do they have separate settings/instructions for the different types?

How do you know it's not the Press or transfers?

They should have given you instructions for the press, and transfers.


----------



## LEVELMAN1 (Oct 28, 2011)

The transfers and the press came from Proworld. You're right, I DO NOT know its not the transfers, I'm noticing that some of them, once peeled, act like hot split (from what I've read), they leave an image of the transfer on the paper, yet the ones that I've had no problems with have a CLEAN sheet of paper once peeled.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Something you need to do to figure this out. Separate the transfers into sections. Amount of Pressure needed (light, medium or Heavy), and Type of Peel (i.e. cold, warm or hot).

If you're treating them all the same then you could be mixing them up, and creating a problem for yourself. You need to know what or when it needs to be peeled, and how much pressure they need.

If you can't tell what the pressure is, you have to guess. However, you could do a search for: How to determine the heat press pressure, or something like that. 

I believe you put a paper in with no teflon. If you can pull it out easy after you clamped it, it's light, Semi hard to pull out is medium, and if you can't pull it out without ripping a paper it's heavy pressure.


----------



## LEVELMAN1 (Oct 28, 2011)

I've done all that, all transfers are suppose to be the same, hot peel. They came from proworld, their inst. read the same for all their hot peel. I ordered them that way on purpose so I wouldn't have this problem 
When I start with the epson 1100, doing my own, will I have the same problems?
Have you used the 1100 yet, everything I've read about them, people like them, say they're great, that's my next thing, they're on sale at staples right now for $99 !!!!


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

You mention they're hot peel, but you didn't mention if they're Light, medium or heavy pressure. They should say that too. 

I have a couple of Epson Workforce 1100's. Yes I like them. 

However, you'll have the same problem if you don't know what pressure and peel. You need to understand that each transfer has requirements. Whether to peel hot, cold, or warm. Whether they're heavy, Light, or Medium pressure, At what tempature to use, and for how long to press them for. 

Those instructions should come with whom ever supplies them or manufactures them.


----------



## LEVELMAN1 (Oct 28, 2011)

No, from Proworld, all their hot peel have the same instructions, when you click on the pic of the transfer for instructions, it sends you to the same page that says the same thing for ALL their hot peel. That's sort of what I thought, they would be different, but according to their site they all press the same.


----------



## LEVELMAN1 (Oct 28, 2011)

Oh, by the way, thanks again for all your info and concern.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

So could you tell us what that is, or do we have to go read Proworld to help you. 

I'm not trying to be rude, but what I read they don't all read the same. I even posted the different instructions. 

I understand you're getting this from Ed, but I read a little different than what you're saying.


----------



## LEVELMAN1 (Oct 28, 2011)

Every transfer I bought was silk screen, hot peel. I made sure to do this so I wouldn't have any problems. When you click on a pic for a hot peel transfer, it has a link for for instructions, click on that and it brings you to the same page every time. They have dif. inst. for dif. types of transfers, but I only bought hot peel.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Selanac, here are the directions for Hot Peel from Proworld



> Hot Peel Transfers
> 
> Set temperature at 385 degrees Fahrenheit.
> Set pressure at medium.
> ...


Mark, if you want to mail me one of the troublesome transfers I'll cut it up and try it. My press is working fine so if I have trouble it's the transfers.


----------



## LEVELMAN1 (Oct 28, 2011)

Man, That would be fantastic. I really don't think it's the transfers so much as my lack of knoweldge on ho to adjust my machine. If you would do that, you could tell me how you got them right and yeah, message me your address.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I'll do the same if you want. Especially since I have a Microtec heat press.


----------



## LEVELMAN1 (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks Paul, if Rick is not too far away, (he's in NC also) and he doesn't mind, I may ask him if I could visit his shop and see first hand how to do this right. I may talk to my local printer and ask him. I feel kinda funny doing that, even though I am not in direct competition with him. Not sure what my next move will be, but I would very much like to be able to take you up on that offer if I can't see it first hand.
You know the response I've had with this problem has been great. You guys ROCK!!!!


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

You're welcome. Wanted to offer since we have the same brand heat press.


----------



## mountainman1938 (Sep 3, 2010)

Sometimes it helps not to lock down the
heat platten. Press firmly and raise slowly.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

It's an Auto Open


----------



## playfulthrills (Oct 21, 2011)

[ After all, I'm just a dumb ol' hillbilly from the NC mnts. by Cherokee. HAHAHAHA I'm just tickled to death to finally get it and to be able to start. I think I'll try less pressure, less heat AND less time, and increase each gradually.[/quote]

if youhave a american brand, and i cant tell form the post, why dont you just call support help>?


----------



## LEVELMAN1 (Oct 28, 2011)

I've been so busy these past two days, I've not tried to do anything else. I'm going to try less pressure and see what happens tomorrow. Does that make sense. some of the transfers just did not stick to the shirt in different places. I had two that "bubbled" when I was pulling the paper off, tried to re-heat them, one worked one didn't. another transfer (2nd amendment) had little stars that did not stick all the way.
Paul, if I can't figure it out, I WILL be sending you some of these to see what you can figure out
Thanks again


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Usually when that happens you need More pressure.


----------



## LEVELMAN1 (Oct 28, 2011)

Yeah, that's what I thought, but I've got it cranked up now. I just about have to hold on to the bottom to keep it from tipping over when I close it. When it opens, it shakes the whole table from being released. I've got 5 full threads showing under the adjustment screw, plus half a sweat shirt on the bottom platen. Got so busy today that I still haven't done anything with it. Will try tomorrow or later on tonight. Like I've said in earlier posts, I've gone higher on time, pressure, temp. but not lower on any. If my temp is too high, what will that do? If I leave it too long, what will that do? If I have too much pressure, what will that do? These are the questions that I need to know the answers to, to figure this out.


----------



## LEVELMAN1 (Oct 28, 2011)

Turned the temp up to 395, 12 seconds, got SO much pressure, it won't clamp down, turned the pressure down to where it will barely hold by itself. Did a "American by birth, Christian by the grace of God" perfect. Just did a wolf with Indians, looks good, but the paper was rough afterwards, you can feel and see the imprint on the paper. Is that normal? Some of them come off COMPLETELY clean, yet others have the picture with no feel, yet some come back with the picture and feeling rough. 
If there's anyone on here tonight, can you explain this to me?


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

Just a slight OT. If someone can answer Mark's question, I hope he/she can extend the answer to regular transfers. On doing repress, sometimes the silicone sheet comes off clean. On others, a ghost image is on the silicone. Why is this?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Does the Transfer actually transfer, but leave a slight image on the paper?

That would be okay. It is leaving something like a stain. However since it's of an image with wet or moist ink, it's your design.

Can't remember if you said if you have a Teflon sheet or not


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

Any reason why sometimes it is clean and sometimes there is a ghost image?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Give up on the extreme pressure, you never need that. I did tests one afternoon and any setting between 4 and 8 was indistinguishable. (Mine has a digital pressure gauge, 1-10) Above 8 and I started having problems with colors bleeding and details filling in. So I set mine at 6 and leave it unless I'm having problems.

My guess is your press has a cold spot in the middle since that's where the problems are. Cut up a transfer into smaller squares and arrange them in the corners, sides and some in the middle then see what peels.


----------



## LEVELMAN1 (Oct 28, 2011)

I have absolutely, NO problem with small cut-ups, anywhere on the press. I thought about that too, the small pieces will adhere perfectly. For some reason some of the big ones will leave "flakes" sometimes on the paper, making the shirt rough or flakey too. I've gone higher on time, pressure, temp. but not lower on any. If my temp is too high, what will that do? If I leave it too long, what will that do? If I have too much pressure, what will that do? These are the questions that I need to know the answers to, to figure this out.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

At the temps you are at, much more heat would scorch the shirt. Either you have a bad press or bad transfers. I know that yours isn't a _cheap _press, but bargain presses seem to be the #1 cause of heat pressing problems.

Have you called ProWorld yet?


----------



## LEVELMAN1 (Oct 28, 2011)

Yes, he was as helpful as he could be, but in the end, without him being here, there was not much he could do, He offered to take the transfers back. I have NO PROBLEMS with proworld or Ed. I'm doing much better on them now, but there are some that refuse to stick completely.
ONCE AGAIN, thanks to everyone.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

What settings are you using now? Or, what changes did you make?


----------



## LEVELMAN1 (Oct 28, 2011)

None, Just stopped trying to press certain ones, that I have not had problems with. Still have (WHAT I FEEL) way too much pressure, up to 395 for 12 seconds. I'm just going to stay with that for now, should be getting my soft stretch paper in a couple of days. Going totry out my epson 1100 !!!!!!! Hope I don't have as much trouble with that. Do you have one of these?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I have two (Epson Workforce 1100). Used JPSS so far on our Microtec press. 

Are you sure you have an Auto Open? You should not have to hold the clamp down. It should catch all by itself. Did you ask proworld about that?

Also, Ed only offered to take the transfers back? Not the press?


----------



## LEVELMAN1 (Oct 28, 2011)

If I put the pressure up real high, or when I try to press immediately after heating the shirt. (It cools down about 4 or 5 degrees), It has to be within 3 degrees in order for it to hold itself. 
When I start with the JPSS, sometime this week, I hope I don't have as much problems.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

You're already having this much trouble I would send the press back for a Hix or Hotronix, there is a good reason they cost twice as much. I know it's a pain and you don't want to do it but the problems you are having should never happen, especially out of the box.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

You could use the JPSS as benchmark or to pinpoint the problem. 350F for 30 seconds under med-heavy pressure should do the job for JPSS.


----------

